# New Kind of Casino Bonus: Get €10 FREE Guaranteed!



## pjotter (Dec 20, 2009)

The short version: Join a Christmas Casino Slots Tournament where you will win at least €20 - GUARANTEED! ALL PLAYERS WIN FROM €20 AND UP!! Don't miss out on this fantastic festive christmas treat at *32red Casino* (Microgaming)!

The longer version: YES, you read it right - the *Xmas Get Loaded tournament* is a first for online slots tournaments - you can't lose - in fact, you are guaranteed to make a profit! The tournament costs just €10 to enter, there is €10,000 shared between the top 32 players and a €20 prize for all other positions. That's nearly €30k in prize money - you would be crazy not to give it a try!

*Tournament Start: *22:00, Friday 18th December until 28, Monday 28th December
*Starting Coins: *25,000
*Play Time: *10 mins
*Max Players:* 1000
*Prizes:*1st place wins € 3,232, 2nd place wins € 1,500 etc. All participants win at least €20

Just €10 to play with a guaranteed €20 prize - don't miss out on this fantastic festive treat!

Visit the *Xmas Get Loaded tournament* page!

Read more about the *Christmas Casino Slots Tournament*!!

_________

All the *Christmas Advent Calendars & X-Mas Promotions 2009*!


----------

